# Sno-Way 8 foot plow for sale. $3200.00 obo.



## Craig Voelker (Jan 15, 2011)

Sno-Way snow plow. 8 feet wide. Purchased new in January of 2014. $3,200.00 obo. 319-230-9821. Cedar Falls, IA. Mounts and wiring included for a 2011 Chevy Silverado half ton. 319-230-9821


----------



## Craig Voelker (Jan 15, 2011)

Craig Voelker said:


> Sno-Way snow plow. 8 feet wide. Purchased new in January of 2014. $3,200.00 obo. 319-230-9821. Cedar Falls, IA. Mounts and wiring included for a 2011 Chevy Silverado half ton. 319-230-9821


----------



## Craig Voelker (Jan 15, 2011)




----------

